
Cardano – An open-sourced, public blockchain with integrated smart contracts - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/09/15/basics-of-cardano-ada-simply-explained/
======
squaredpants
I'm in love with this project. It touches a bunch of things that I love in
computer science: cryptography (quantum safe cryptography in particular),
distributed systems (blockchain, PoS), [Pure] Functional Programming (Haskell,
Rust to some extent), OSI and TCP/IP new-age alternative (RINA), a peer-
reviewed research oriented development cycle etc etc.

It certainly has its flaws though. The roadmap moves really, really slowly
(blame the peer-reviews I guess). I'm not saying it doesn't move at all, but
we're 1 year into the project and it still didn't bootstrap out of the 3-party
centralized consensus that it runs currently, i.e., we still haven't seen the
Ouroboros consensus protocol in action at scale. Also, the most recent Cardano
Foundation fiasco does not help, and it shows some mismanagement or
miscalculation happened in the conception of the whole development/support
ecosystem.

Nonetheless, it is a very exciting project and it is one of the few crypto-
craze related projects that I think will prevail after all the dust settles.

~~~
acob
Your passion shines through, appreciate your time reading the article.

I too agree that this technology will remain for the long term. As I talk
about continually, this stage is about determining the best platforms and
protocols to bring this technology to the masses.

